# إعلان غير مدفوع الاجرoshas18001



## احمد ابو جلال (9 فبراير 2009)

للجادين والمجدين والباحيثين علي العلم ليتعلموه ويعلموه​ يوجد دورة OHSAS18001  فإن الهيئة المصرية العامة للمواصفات والجودة تقوم من خلال إدارة التدريب الموجودة بها بتقديم مجموعة متنوعة من البرامج التدريبية وترحب الهيئة بجميع الإستفسارات الخاصة بالمعلومات والبيانات الخاصة بالندوات والبرامج التدريبية وورش العمل التى تقدمها الهيئة ويشارك فيها نخبة من كبراء المتخصصين .

*برنامج الدورة التدريبية*​ *لنظم السلامة والصحة المهنية*​ *18001 OHSAS*​ 

 *الموضوع*​ *اليوم الأول*​ تسجيل
 التعريف بالمواصفة 18001 OHSAS
 إستراحة
 المصطلحات والتعاريف العامة لنظم السلامة والصحة المهنية 
 * اليوم الثاني*​ شرح بنود المواصفة 18001 OHSAS
 إستراحة
 شرح كيفية تحديد المخاطر وطرق تقييمها
 * اليوم الثالث*​ شرح القوانين والتشريعات الملزمة
 إستراحة
 المراجعة الداخلية
 *اليوم الرابع*​ عدم المطابقات و الإجراءات التصحيحية والوقائية
 تدريبات
 Case Study​ 

وقد سألت عن موعد البرنامج فأفاد مسؤل التدريب بانها ستعقد ان شاء الله 
من 23/2 الي 26/2/2009
رسم الدورة 500 جنيه
وعلي فكره دي هيئه حكومية محترمة جدا مش اي حاجة
واراكم هناك ان شاء الله
لمزيد من التفاصيل والبرامج المهمة جدا
http://www.eos.org.eg/Public/ar-eg/Training/
احمد محمد
​


----------



## sayed00 (9 فبراير 2009)

مشكور احمد

البرنامج ثابت فى معظم الدورات

بس الاهم مين المحاضر و سيرتة الذاتية؟؟


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (9 فبراير 2009)

م /سيد
في الجهات المتميزة ذات السمعة الممتازة مثل *الهيئة المصرية العامة للمواصفات والجودة التي نعرف مكانتها كلنا
نثق بان المدرب اكيد علي قدر رفيع من المستوى
*


----------



## اسامةعباس (10 فبراير 2009)

ربنا يوفقك يا أستاذ أحمد أبوجلال ، روح خذ الدورة وإن شاء سوف تدعي للمحاضر والقائمين علي التدريب بالهيئة


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (10 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا م اسامة علي دعوتك واسال الله التوفيق 
وكل واحد ياخد علي قدر نيته 
ففعلا هذا هو الاسلوب الراقي 
ومنكم نتعلم


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (10 فبراير 2009)

برنامج مميز
عسى الله أن يحقق الفائدة للمتدربين


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (10 فبراير 2009)

يقول رب العالمين في قرءانه عن سيدنا شعيب
"إن اريد إلا الإصلاح ما أستطعت وما توفيقي إلا بالله عليه توكلت وإليه أنيب"


----------



## الدكرونى (11 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خير فى الدنيا والاخرة على نشر هذة المعلومة


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (11 فبراير 2009)

اللهم اميين...اميين
شكرا اخ دكروني
واشهد الله ان الاخوة في الله هي ماتجمعني مع اخواني بالمنتدي
وغيرتي علي المصلحة العامة هي المحرك الاول لي
وان الحق سيف علي رقبتي
والله من وراء القصد


----------



## بشار رائد (15 فبراير 2009)

*جزاك الله خير فى الدنيا والاخرة على نشر هذة المعلومة*​


----------



## الدكرونى (17 فبراير 2009)

اخى العزيز / احمد 
 تحية طيبة ​ من فترة كنت ارسلت للهيئة المصرية العامة للمواصفات استمارة تسجيل فى دورة السلامة والصحة المهنية كنت اود الاستفسار عن ميعاد انعقاد اول دورة وكان الرد كتالى 

سوف تعقد دورة تدريبية فى مجال السلامة والصحة المهنية 18001 خلال الفترة من 23-26/2/2009 

بمقر الهيئة 16 ش تدريب المدربين - الأميرية . 

فى حالة الإشتراك برجاء إرسال ما يفيد . 

مع تمنياتنا بالتوفيق 

 وعلية ارجو من سيادتكم توضيح معنى ردهم فى حالة الإشتراك برجاء إرسال ما يفيد هل هى الرسوم ام اوراق اخرى وهل يمكن دفع الرسوم وتقديم الاوراق المطلوبة فى اول ايام الدورة 

 ارجو الافادة 
 ولسيادتكم جزيل الشكر ونراك هناك انشاء الله تعالى​


----------



## ahmedcema (17 فبراير 2009)

الدكرونى قال:


> اخى العزيز / احمد
> تحية طيبة ​ من فترة كنت ارسلت للهيئة المصرية العامة للمواصفات استمارة تسجيل فى دورة السلامة والصحة المهنية كنت اود الاستفسار عن ميعاد انعقاد اول دورة وكان الرد كتالى
> 
> سوف تعقد دورة تدريبية فى مجال السلامة والصحة المهنية 18001 خلال الفترة من 23-26/2/2009
> ...


*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اخى الكريم انا كنت هناك بمقر الهيئه يوم الاحد السابق
معنى الرد انك بترسل فاكس بالبيانات الخاصه بيك ليس الا والرسوم يمكن دفعها فى اول ايام الدورة
انا لما روحت خلونى مليت استمارة التسجيل وقالولى ممكن تدفع الفلوس اول يوم ان شاء الله
*​


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (17 فبراير 2009)

اخواني الاعزاء رجاء متابعة المشاركة 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=118901
حيث ان بحثي في هذا الموضوع وضح بعض الاشياء
منها
ان هذا القرص مجرد فهم للمواصفة وهذا ضروري وممكن احد الاخوة ينظمها في يومين فقط وبسعر اقل
يوجد قرص اخر يعطيك الحق في التسجيل في منظمة IRCA
*http://www.irca.org*

*IRCA Registered Occupational Health & Safety Management *
*
فالدورة الاولي تعريفية اما التانية فهي تؤهلك لتكونAuditor

وبالتالي الثانية افضل ولو غالية شويتين ولو اني لا اعرف اين تعطي ولا تكلفتها
وارجو من عنده معلومة يفيدنا

*


----------



## الدكرونى (18 فبراير 2009)

اخى العزيز احمد 
تحية طيبة​بعد البحث عن المشاركة السابقة لك تبين الاتى 

رسوم الدورة 2500 جنية 
الا تصال اول الشهر لمعرفة الميعاد 
العنوان 69 شارع 161 التقاطع مع شارع 104 الطابق الأرضي الرمز البريدي 11431 
المعادي ، القاهرة
رقم الاستعلامات \ 0225253841 وبعد كدة رقم التحويل الداخلى 314 حيرد عليك الاستاذ اسلام 
او زيارة الرابط ادناة لمعرفة الكثير 
http://www.moodyint.com/ContactUs.php?cont=Africa&country=Egypt

وتقبل تحياتى بدوام الصحة والسلامة


----------



## ahmedcema (18 فبراير 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
الدوره ليست دوره تعريفيه فقط
يوجد 4 دورات للمواصفه على مستوى العالم وهى
*OHSAS 18001 Awareness
OHSAS 18001 Internal Auditor
OHSAS 18001 Implementation 
OHSAS 18001 Lead Auditor Course 
 ومحتوى الدوره فى الهيئه المصريه يجمع بين الدورات
الاولى والثانيه والثالثه حسبما ذكر فى برنامج الدوره
اى يمكن اعتبارها دوره 
Internal Auditor
والله اعلم
ياريت حد من المتخصصين اصحاب الخبره الكبيره هنا يفدنا لانى معاد الدوره قرب عشان نعرف ناخدها ولا لا

​


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (18 فبراير 2009)

شكرا أخواني لتفاعلكم 
فعلا أخ دكروني
هذا المركز معتمد من الirca ولديه register no ممكن بها ان تسجل auditor وهو شخص يجب ان يكون معتمد من جهة عالمية
وانا ناوى اخده بس حسيبه شوية الي ان ادرس iso9001 iso 14001
ثم الاولي أخذ النيبوش عن بعد ب حوالي 4000جنيه​


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (19 فبراير 2009)

اخي /[URL="http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/member.php?u=315388"]ahmedcema
جزاك الله خيرا[/URL]
رأيي الشخصي ان هذه الدورة *OHSAS 18001 Awareness*
واعتقد ان ذالك واضح من البرنامج فموضوع auditig لم يذكر الا في جزء صغير منه
ولكن كيف يدرس الفرد مراجعة نظام لم يدرسه اولا!!!!!!!!!!!!!
لذالك اري ان هذه الدورة مهمة وشهادتها مهمة
وهي اول خطوة علي الطريق
وان شاء الله سالتحق بها
واراكم هناك
احمد محمد


----------



## عمروصلاح (31 يناير 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------

